# لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2007)

java******:ZoomPic('?cGF0aCUzRGFydGljbGUlMjZzZWMlM0RwaWN6b29tJTI2aWQlM0Q3MDYyMiUzQg=='); 

إذا كنت تعتقدين أن الوقت قد حان للبدء جدياً بتقبل فكره الزواج، فيجب أن تأخذي بعين الاعتبار خمسة أخطاء شائعة، عاده ما تقع بها النساء أثناء البحث عن الشريك. 

1. إذا كنت تعتقدين أن الحب لن يطرق بابك فإنه لن يفعل:
 
الكثير من النساء يعتقدن أن الحب لا يمكن أن يحصل بالنسبة لهن، إن النظرة التشاؤمية للأمور من شانها أن تبعد أي شخص جاد بالارتباط عنك. فكلما زاد اعتقادك بأنك لن تجدي الشخص المناسب لك، كلما كانت امكانية حصول ما تتوقعين اكبر. لذلك حاولي دائماً التخلص من الأفكار السوداوية واستبدالها بأفكار اكثر ايجابيه، و مع الوقت سوف تختلف نظرتك إلى الأمور. 

2. تخلصي من فكرة أن جميع الشبان سيئين:

تخلصي من الأفكار المغلوطة عن الشباب، ولا تحولي تبني فكره على العموم أن جميع الشبان مراوغون و غير جادين. تخلصي من هذه الأفكار و حاولي البحث عن الرجل المناسب. اقنعي نفسك أن هناك الكثير من الرجال يستحقون حبك وأنهم سوف يحاولون ما في وسعهم لجعلك سيده في حياتك. 

3. الحب ليس قيداً يوضع حول رقبة الشريك:

ليس من المنطقي أو العدالة إبقاء الشريك إلى جانبك على مدار الساعة، وان لكل منكما حاجات مختلفة و بحاجة لمساحة من الحرية حتى يمكن للحياة أن تستمر. تذكري أن زوجك بحاجة أحياناً إلى أن يخرج مع أصدقاءه للممارسة هوايات مختلفة.لا تحاولي إبقاء زوجك حبيس النزل إلى جانبك وتذكري دائماً انه مهما كانت الزنزانة جميلة و منمقة فالسجين سيتوق دائماً للحرية. 

4. اجعليه أول من يعلم:
 
يجب أن يكون الشريك هو من تقومين بإخباره عن كل ما يحدث في حياتك، لا تقومي بإخبار جارك أو زميلك بالعمل عن مشاكلك بل بادري بمشاركة شريكك في هذا النوع من الحديث. لأنه إذا حدث و أن عرف الشريك انك تثقين بغيره أكثر منه فأن ذلك سيؤدي إلى شعوره بخيبة أمل قد تهدم علاقتك به و بشكل نهائي. 

5.ستكونين مخطئه إذا اعتقدت انك مصيبة دائماً:

لا يجب أن تكوني مصيبة دائماً، كذلك ليس من النطق أن يحدث ذلك دائماً. حاولي دائماً سماع وجهه النظر الأخرى.و حاولي دائماً الابتعاد عن التعنت في الرأي و كوني منفتحة أكثر للأفكار من شريكك. و اعلمي أن الاعتذار ليس من علامات الضعف.


----------



## Ramzi (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

يا سلام يا فراشتنا
صرتي تعطي نصائح للزواج:smil12: .. هاد كيف لو صرلك متجوزة سنين :t32:

........
على فكرة انا بايدك بهالافكار
وخاصة التانية !!!!


----------



## استفانوس (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

سلام ونعمة
اشكرك اختي العزيزة من اجل هذا الموضوع الرائع
الرب يبارك حياتك لكي تتحفينا بمواضيعك القيمة


----------



## tina_tina (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

ايه يافراشة
هو علشان ربنا اكرم عليك واتجوزتى هتقعدى تحسرينا كده
انشاء اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه هيجلنا اليوم ده
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على الموضوع واهلا بوجودك مرة اخرى


----------



## losivertheprince (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

*سلام المسيح :
يا سلاااااااااااااااااااام علي الجمال والحلاوة والحكمه 
ربنا يخليكي لينا وتدي نصائح للبنات علشان يعرفوا اننا غلابه ولازم يدونا حقنا في المشاركة معاهم
موضوع جميل وهنرغي فيه كتير
ربنا يخليكي يا عروسه*​


----------



## ميرنا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



tina_tina قال:


> ايه يافراشة
> هو علشان ربنا اكرم عليك واتجوزتى هتقعدى تحسرينا كده
> انشاء اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه هيجلنا اليوم ده
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى على الموضوع واهلا بوجودك مرة اخرى


 
*هيجيلك بس اللى ميلعنش اليوم ده :ura1:*​


----------



## ميرنا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*​
> 
> 
> *يا سلاااااااااااااااااااام علي الجمال والحلاوة والحكمه *
> ...


 
*يا مسكين فعلا غلابة يعينى ومكسورين الجناح *
*ظلمتوا الغلابة معاكوا :act23:*
*بزمة فى راجل غلبان حتى مش لايقة :thnk0001:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



Ramzi قال:


> يا سلام يا فراشتنا
> صرتي تعطي نصائح للزواج:smil12: .. هاد كيف لو صرلك متجوزة سنين :t32:
> 
> ........
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههه

عايزة كل البنات و الولاد يتجوزوا و يفرحوا زيى :flowers:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> اشكرك اختي العزيزة من اجل هذا الموضوع الرائع
> الرب يبارك حياتك لكي تتحفينا بمواضيعك القيمة


 
ميرسى كتير اخى المبارك 

رأيك شهادة اعتز بها كثير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



tina_tina قال:


> ايه يافراشة
> هو علشان ربنا اكرم عليك واتجوزتى هتقعدى تحسرينا كده
> انشاء اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه هيجلنا اليوم ده
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى على الموضوع واهلا بوجودك مرة اخرى


 
يااااااااااااارب ييجى اليوم دا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




و مالكيش دعوة بالبنت ميرنا دى انا لازم اخليها تغير فكرتها دى :act23:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> *يا سلاااااااااااااااااااام علي الجمال والحلاوة والحكمه *
> *ربنا يخليكي لينا وتدي نصائح للبنات علشان يعرفوا اننا غلابه ولازم يدونا حقنا في المشاركة معاهم*
> ...


 
يالا انا معاك بموت فى الرغى :t33:

بس خد بالك من ناحية غلابة مش غلابة 

اهى ميرنا ردت عليك ( رجالة غلابة مش لايقة )


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

يا ميرنا عايزة اعرف تعليقك فى الموضوع دا 

دنا حاطاة علشان اشوف رأيك اية


----------



## ميرنا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا ميرنا عايزة اعرف تعليقك فى الموضوع دا
> 
> دنا حاطاة علشان اشوف رأيك اية


*ما انتى عارفة رائى مفيش احلى من العزوبية :t17:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



ميرنا قال:


> *ما انتى عارفة رائى مفيش احلى من العزوبية :t17:*​


 
برضة برضة برضة :smil13:

يا ربى يا ناس قولولى اعمل اية مع ميرنا :t32:


----------



## the servant (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

سلام ونعمة فراااشة,,,

فعلا موضوع رائع ومهم ليس للبنات فقط بل للشباب ايضااا...
لانة ممكن يطبق الشاب هذة الافكار في حياتة في تعاملة مع البنت اللي بيريدهاا شريكة حياتة

الله يعوضك فراشة ويدبر حياتك بكل نعمة سمائية...................(ميرناا احنااا غلابة صدقيني)


----------



## ميرنا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> برضة برضة برضة :smil13:
> 
> يا ربى يا ناس قولولى اعمل اية مع ميرنا :t32:


*الله مش انتى طلبتى رائى اى الناس دى :act23:*​


----------



## ميرنا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة فراااشة,,,
> 
> فعلا موضوع رائع ومهم ليس للبنات فقط بل للشباب ايضااا...
> لانة ممكن يطبق الشاب هذة الافكار في حياتة في تعاملة مع البنت اللي بيريدهاا شريكة حياتة
> ...


 
*مش لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايقة خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص *
*رجالة يعنى مفترين شريرين جبابرة كدا يعنى *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة فراااشة,,,
> 
> فعلا موضوع رائع ومهم ليس للبنات فقط بل للشباب ايضااا...
> لانة ممكن يطبق الشاب هذة الافكار في حياتة في تعاملة مع البنت اللي بيريدهاا شريكة حياتة
> ...


 
ايوة فعلآ كلامك الموضوع مهم و مفيد للطرفين

ميرسى كتير لمرورك على الموضوع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



ميرنا قال:


> *الله مش انتى طلبتى رائى اى الناس دى :act23:*​


 
متعبة يا ميرنا انتى :heat:

لكن انا بالى طويل ld:


----------



## lousa188114 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

*ماشي يا فراشة هو علشان ربنا فتحها عليكي ولقيتي واحد نادر وجودة 
هتغظينا بقي:yaka: بس خافي بقي لحسن تتحسدي لان للاسف صنف االرجاله النازل في السوق دلوقت ربنا ميوريكي :t32:​*


----------



## samer12 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

      مشكورة فراشة مسيحية على الموضوع وعلى تشجيعك للشباب والشابات على فكرة الزواج:yaka:
أما للأخت العزيزة ميرنا ..... مصيبة لو كل بناتنا تفكيرهم مثلك​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

 هههههه شكرا فراشة حبيبتي عل نصايح المفيدة و الفكرة الجديدة الفيهم .. بس شو اي ميرنا انتي ليش هيك ههههههه حدا عامللك اشي ؟ ما معبرك ؟ :t33:


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

منووووووووووووووووره يا عروسه .... موضوع جميل زيك .......يا رب البنات تستفيد ويفهموا ان الزواج شركه لها اساسيات مهمه يجب ان تتوافر لانشاء حياه سعيده كل شريك يوفى للاخر حقه بان يقوم بما عليه .
وفعلاً اثرتى بموضوعك نقاط مهمه جداً كالصراحه بين الزوجين وان الموضوع ليس قيداً ولكن المحبه هى التى تمسك زمام الامور وايضاً عدم التشبث بالراى والاستماع للاخر .
ميرسى يا فراشتنا .....موضوع هايل ......ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## ميرنا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



samer12 قال:


> مشكورة فراشة مسيحية على الموضوع وعلى تشجيعك للشباب والشابات على فكرة الزواج:yaka:
> 
> 
> أما للأخت العزيزة ميرنا ..... مصيبة لو كل بناتنا تفكيرهم مثلك​


 
جايز يكون كلامك صح :smil12:​


----------



## ميرنا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> هههههه شكرا فراشة حبيبتي عل نصايح المفيدة و الفكرة الجديدة الفيهم .. بس شو اي ميرنا انتي ليش هيك ههههههه حدا عامللك اشي ؟ ما معبرك ؟ :t33:


لا يا ستى الموضوع مش كداا الموضوع منى انا  تقدرى تقولى اتعقدت من كتر اللى بشوفه 
قصه حب طويله عريضه وهو اول شهر ولو كمل تلاقى الشباشب والخنقات حاجة كده تقرف ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



lousa188114 قال:


> *ماشي يا فراشة هو علشان ربنا فتحها عليكي ولقيتي واحد نادر وجودة ​*
> 
> *هتغظينا بقي:yaka: بس خافي بقي لحسن تتحسدي لان للاسف صنف االرجاله النازل في السوق دلوقت ربنا ميوريكي :t32:*​


 
نادر وجودة اية بس

كل الناس كويسة و قليل جدآ لما تلاقى حد وحش صدقينى

بس انتى المهم اختارى صح المناسب ليكى

لان فية بنات بتختار شخص مش مناسب ليها و تكتشف كدا و تقول كلهم وحشين

رغم ان ممكن نفس الشخص دا يناسب جدآ بنت تانى و يبقوا مبسوطين مع بعض

يعنى ( الرك ) :t33: عليكى انتى المهم انتى تختار شخص مناسب ليكى 

و بالتوفيق يا باشا 

عايزين نسمع اخبار حلوة بقىىىىىىىىى :yahoo:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



samer12 قال:


> مشكورة فراشة مسيحية على الموضوع وعلى تشجيعك للشباب والشابات على فكرة الزواج:yaka:
> 
> 
> أما للأخت العزيزة ميرنا ..... مصيبة لو كل بناتنا تفكيرهم مثلك​


 
ميرسى كتير ليك 

و ماتخفش مش كل البنات زى ميرنا 

و ميرنا علاجها عندى :nunu0000:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> هههههه شكرا فراشة حبيبتي عل نصايح المفيدة و الفكرة الجديدة الفيهم .. بس شو اي ميرنا انتي ليش هيك ههههههه حدا عامللك اشي ؟ ما معبرك ؟ :t33:


 
ميرسى حبيبتى عاشقة دجلة

بس احب اقلك عن ميرنا انها هى اللى مش معبرة العالم دى خالص :smile02


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> منووووووووووووووووره يا عروسه .... موضوع جميل زيك .......يا رب البنات تستفيد ويفهموا ان الزواج شركه لها اساسيات مهمه يجب ان تتوافر لانشاء حياه سعيده كل شريك يوفى للاخر حقه بان يقوم بما عليه .
> وفعلاً اثرتى بموضوعك نقاط مهمه جداً كالصراحه بين الزوجين وان الموضوع ليس قيداً ولكن المحبه هى التى تمسك زمام الامور وايضاً عدم التشبث بالراى والاستماع للاخر .
> ميرسى يا فراشتنا .....موضوع هايل ......ربنا يبارك حياتك .


 

دا نوووووووووووورك يا قمر

و ميرسى على تعليقك المميز و الحلو جدآ دا

و ربنا يبارك حياتك و حيات اسرتك كلها يا رب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



ميرنا قال:


> لا يا ستى الموضوع مش كداا الموضوع منى انا تقدرى تقولى اتعقدت من كتر اللى بشوفه
> 
> 
> قصه حب طويله عريضه وهو اول شهر ولو كمل تلاقى الشباشب والخنقات حاجة كده تقرف ​


 
شوف يا ربى تقول طويلة عريضة و بعدين تقول شهر 

يا بنت انتى هاتجننينى :t32:

بصى يا ميرنا بدام فيها شباشب و خناقات تعرفى انها اصلآ بداية فاشلة و اختيار خاطىء من الاساس 

و انتى المفروض تتعلمى من القصص دى علشان ماتقعيش فيها انتى مش علشان تتعقدى منيها


----------



## ميرنا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شوف يا ربى تقول طويلة عريضة و بعدين تقول شهر
> 
> يا بنت انتى هاتجننينى :t32:
> 
> ...


*ما المشكلة انى بيكونوا روميو وجوليت قيس وليلى كدا يعنى وبعد الجواز اتنين ميعرفوش بعض خالص طب فين الحب الحب راح كان قبل الخطوبة *
*مش لاقية حد عايش سعيد وهو متجوز الا ضئيل جداا ايه يضمنلى ابقى مبسوطة  يعم انا كده مرتاحة وعايشة *
*ومتقوليش انتى سعيدة لسه عليكى يبابا كملى السنة ونشوف *​


----------



## girl of my lord (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

موووضوع جميل
بجد ميررررسي يافراشه
وحراااااام عليكي ياميرنا بتفولي ليه علي الغلبانه دي
بجد ميرنا انا متاكده انك في يوم هتلاقي الانسان اللي هو بنفسه هيغيرلك فكرتك دي
ربنااااا معاكي


----------



## ميرنا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



dolly قال:


> موووضوع جميل
> بجد ميررررسي يافراشه
> وحراااااام عليكي ياميرنا بتفولي ليه علي الغلبانه دي
> بجد ميرنا انا متاكده انك في يوم هتلاقي الانسان اللي هو بنفسه هيغيرلك فكرتك دي
> ربنااااا معاكي


*وليه انا مخليهوش يغير فكرته :ura1::ura1:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



dolly قال:


> موووضوع جميل
> بجد ميررررسي يافراشه
> وحراااااام عليكي ياميرنا بتفولي ليه علي الغلبانه دي
> بجد ميرنا انا متاكده انك في يوم هتلاقي الانسان اللي هو بنفسه هيغيرلك فكرتك دي
> ربنااااا معاكي


 
ميرسى يا احلى دوللى على كلامك الجميل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



ميرنا قال:


> *ما المشكلة انى بيكونوا روميو وجوليت قيس وليلى كدا يعنى وبعد الجواز اتنين ميعرفوش بعض خالص طب فين الحب الحب راح كان قبل الخطوبة *
> 
> *مش لاقية حد عايش سعيد وهو متجوز الا ضئيل جداا ايه يضمنلى ابقى مبسوطة يعم انا كده مرتاحة وعايشة *
> *ومتقوليش انتى سعيدة لسه عليكى يبابا كملى السنة ونشوف *​


 
اللى يضمنلك تبقى مبسوطة

 انك فى الخطوبة تبقى زى ما انتى كدا خليكى بطبيعتك زعلانة او فرحانة و هو تلقائيآ هايبقا بطبيعتة معاكى برضة

تيجوا بعد الجواز تكونوا عارفين طباع بعض و المشاكل بينكم هاتقل لكن موعدكيش ان المشاكل تختفى 100% لازم هتلاقى مشاكل علشان برضة هتلاقى اوقات حلوة و رومانسية


----------



## ميرنا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اللى يضمنلك تبقى مبسوطة
> 
> انك فى الخطوبة تبقى زى ما انتى كدا خليكى بطبيعتك زعلانة او فرحانة و هو تلقائيآ هايبقا بطبيعتة معاكى برضة
> 
> تيجوا بعد الجواز تكونوا عارفين طباع بعض و المشاكل بينكم هاتقل لكن موعدكيش ان المشاكل تختفى 100% لازم هتلاقى مشاكل علشان برضة هتلاقى اوقات حلوة و رومانسية


 
*بلاش وجع دماغ سيبك لحسن تتقعدى منى متحوليش هتياسى منى *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



ميرنا قال:


> *بلاش وجع دماغ سيبك لحسن تتقعدى منى متحوليش هتياسى منى *​


 
لا يا ستى انا مش هاتعقد وراكى وراكى :bud:


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسى حبيبتى عاشقة دجلة
> 
> بس احب اقلك عن ميرنا انها هى اللى مش معبرة العالم دى خالص :smile02




 ههههههههههههه يا عيني عليكي يا ميرنا .. يا ريت لو انا زيك :smile01


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*




> وليه انا مخليهوش يغير فكرته



ههههههههههههه حبيبتي ما فكرتك كتير سوداوية .. كيف بدك تقنعيه للمسكين ؟


----------



## losivertheprince (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

*سلام المسيح :
بصي ياميرنا انتي وفراشه انا سكتلكم كتير قوووووووووووي 
فراشه : انتي دلوقتي لسه عروسة جديده ....... اوك لو مقتنعتيش ان الرجاله غلابه هاقولك جمله واحده ( انظري حولك ) ده لو كان جوزك جنبك هههههههه
ميرنا : ايوه احنا غلابه ومساكين ولو مقتنعتيش اننا غلابه ومساكين بالزوق ............. هاقنعك بالعافيه ههههههههه 
انا معاكي انا فعلآ قصص الارتباط اليومين دول بقت حاجة تحرق الدم لكن لاسباب كتير ومنها اني اي حاجة تنفع لاي حاجة يعني كل واحد بيقابل واحده بيركب عليها مشاعره وخلاص ونفس الامر مع الانسات ....
مش هاجي علي حد لكن ربنا مبيكونش التالت في القصص دي وعشان كده لازم تفشل .....
خفي شوية علينا بقي يا ميرنا ......... وبعدين انا مش عارف هو ايه الي مش لايق في ان الرجاله غلابه ...... عادي ما انا بقولها اهو ولايقه وعادي يعني ............ههههههههه 
ربنا معاكي *​


----------



## berooo (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

جميل قوى فراشة
شكرا ليك


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> ههههههههههههه حبيبتي ما فكرتك كتير سوداوية .. كيف بدك تقنعيه للمسكين ؟


*صدقينى مش سوداوية ولا حاجة بس انا بتكلم من اللى بسمعة وبشوفة *​


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> *بصي ياميرنا انتي وفراشه انا سكتلكم كتير قوووووووووووي *
> *فراشه : انتي دلوقتي لسه عروسة جديده ....... اوك لو مقتنعتيش ان الرجاله غلابه هاقولك جمله واحده ( انظري حولك ) ده لو كان جوزك جنبك هههههههه*
> ...


 
*اصلى دى مفهاش ذوق ولا عافية انظر حولك بقى وشوف انتو غلابة ولا لاء *​


----------



## losivertheprince (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

*سلام المسيح :
ماهو انا خايف انظر حولي الاقي في آنسات تقولي انك بتبصبص وساعتها اسمع ما لا ارضاه واخذ ما لا تحمد عقباه علي ايه الطيب احسن وهوعدك اني هبص حولي بص بالليل واهو بالليل الدنيا بتبقي هادية وحلوة*​


----------



## the servant (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

سلام ونعمة ميرنااا,,,

صدقيني ساعات كتير اللي بنسمعة ونشوفة بيبقي غير اللي ممكن نعيشة او نجربة,,

صدقيني انا زيك متعقد من الارتباط بس مش بظلم البنات واقول انهم بلطجية
المفروض نعايش بعدين نحكم العقل هو اللي بيقول كدة


----------



## veansea (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

ميرسى يا فروشه 
بس تفتكرى ان الكلام ده ممكن يبقا صح
ده هو شهر بس
اذا كمل وبعديها الخناقات تبتدى
و المشاكل والجحيم يبقا الزواج


----------



## فادية (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

موضوع جميل جدا يا فراشه ربنا يسعدك يا حبيبتي وتتحفينا بمواضيعك الحلوة اكيد طبعا كلامك جاي عن تجربه وخبرة حتى لو كانت لسه جديدة :blush2:
وكلنا عارفين ان الصراحه اساس كل شيئ جميل في الحياة وكمان الحريه واحترام الاخر 
الجواز مش معانه تملك للاخر 
الجواز شركه محبه مبنيه على الاحترام والثقه 
بس مش هكدب عليكي يا فروشتي انا خلاص هتيجني شيزوفرينيا من فكرة الجواز دي :010105~332:
من ناحيه شيفاكي انتي بتشجعي والبنات على الجواز وبتعلميهم اساسياته 
ومن الناحيه التانيه شايفه ميرنا محوله الجواز لساحه معركه لازم في الاخر الست هي الي بتطلع خسرانه طيب انا عمل ايه دلوقتي خلاص انا  اتعقدت وذنبي في رقبة ميرنا:cry2:
منك لله يا ميرنا :smil8:
اشوف فيكي يوم يا معقداني :crying:​


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*

*انا معاكي يا ميرنا *
*صدقيني احنا كده زي الفل مش محتاجين لجواز*
*ومش مع المثل اللي بيقول ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطه*
*انا عندي ضل الحيطه افضل*
*ميرسي يا فراشه علي موضوعك الجميل دا يا قمر*


----------



## ميرنا (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



فادية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا فراشه ربنا يسعدك يا حبيبتي وتتحفينا بمواضيعك الحلوة اكيد طبعا كلامك جاي عن تجربه وخبرة حتى لو كانت لسه جديدة :blush2:
> 
> وكلنا عارفين ان الصراحه اساس كل شيئ جميل في الحياة وكمان الحريه واحترام الاخر
> الجواز مش معانه تملك للاخر
> ...


*طب ياربى انتحر يعنى كلامى انا اللى وحش طيب اسمعى كلام فراشة *​


----------



## ميرنا (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *انا معاكي يا ميرنا *
> *صدقيني احنا كده زي الفل مش محتاجين لجواز*
> *ومش مع المثل اللي بيقول ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطه*
> *انا عندي ضل الحيطه افضل*
> *ميرسي يا فراشه علي موضوعك الجميل دا يا قمر*


*لقيت حد مقتنع بكلامى اخيرااااااااااا*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة ميرنااا,,,
> 
> صدقيني ساعات كتير اللي بنسمعة ونشوفة بيبقي غير اللي ممكن نعيشة او نجربة,,
> 
> ...


*انا مقصدتش الغلط انا اقصد انكم بحكم انكم رجالة من كتر مبتشوفوا او تسمعو عارفين البنات وطبعهم وتقدرو تحكموا عليهم *
*اتعايشت مع كتير لو اكتر من كدا يبقى حرام*
*انا بحسدكم بجد يا رجالة مش علشان تقدرو تخرجو ولا ترجعوا وقت ما تحبو لاء علشان تقدر تاخد القرار محدش يناقشك فيه حتى لو هما مش مقتنعين مش مشكلة طالما انتا صح *
*انما االبنت كام قرار بتاخده من غير تدخل اهلها او خطيبها او جوزها *
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> *بصي ياميرنا انتي وفراشه انا سكتلكم كتير قوووووووووووي *
> *فراشه : انتي دلوقتي لسه عروسة جديده ....... اوك لو مقتنعتيش ان الرجاله غلابه هاقولك جمله واحده ( انظري حولك ) ده لو كان جوزك جنبك هههههههه*
> ...


 
بص بينى و بينك كدا

هما الرجالة مش غلابة و لو حبوا يبقوا غلابة هايبقا بمزاجهم و ممكن يقلبوا فى اى وقت 

صح ولا لاءة ؟ بأمانة ... olling:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



berooo قال:


> جميل قوى فراشة
> شكرا ليك


 

ميرسى يا بيرووو نورت الموضوع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> 
> *ماهو انا خايف انظر حولي الاقي في آنسات تقولي انك بتبصبص وساعتها اسمع ما لا ارضاه واخذ ما لا تحمد عقباه علي ايه الطيب احسن وهوعدك اني هبص حولي بص بالليل واهو بالليل الدنيا بتبقي هادية وحلوة*​


 
ههههههههههههههههههه

يا عينى على الشاعرية يا غلبااااااااااااااااان :t33:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة ميرنااا,,,
> 
> صدقيني ساعات كتير اللي بنسمعة ونشوفة بيبقي غير اللي ممكن نعيشة او نجربة,,
> 
> ...


 
كلام حكم يا فيرى مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



veansea قال:


> ميرسى يا فروشه
> بس تفتكرى ان الكلام ده ممكن يبقا صح
> ده هو شهر بس
> اذا كمل وبعديها الخناقات تبتدى
> و المشاكل والجحيم يبقا الزواج


 
بصى حبيبتى مافيش فى الدنيا بيت سعيد على طول

لازم تلاقى مشاكل و خناقات لان عدو الخير مش نايم

و كمان زى ما فية مشاكل و خناقات فية حب و حنين و خوف على بعض 

و علشان تعرفى طعم السعادة لازم يكون فية شوية مشاكل 

والا مش هالتحسى بطعم السعادة و الفرحة لو كانت موجودة على طول و هايبقى عادى يعنى 

المهم بقى فى المشاكل دى و الخناقات دى انتى تتصرفى بحكمة و عدم انانية 

علشان المركب تمشى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



فادية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا فراشه ربنا يسعدك يا حبيبتي وتتحفينا بمواضيعك الحلوة اكيد طبعا كلامك جاي عن تجربه وخبرة حتى لو كانت لسه جديدة :blush2:
> 
> وكلنا عارفين ان الصراحه اساس كل شيئ جميل في الحياة وكمان الحريه واحترام الاخر
> الجواز مش معانه تملك للاخر
> ...


 
لا يا فادية اسمعينى انا 

مش المثل بيقولك ( أسئل مجرب ولا تسئل طبيب )

أسمعى كلامى و سيبى ميرنا عليا جوازها هايبقى على ايدى بدون مقاطعة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا أنت عازبة حتى الآن؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *انا معاكي يا ميرنا *
> *صدقيني احنا كده زي الفل مش محتاجين لجواز*
> *ومش مع المثل اللي بيقول ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطه*
> *انا عندي ضل الحيطه افضل*
> *ميرسي يا فراشه علي موضوعك الجميل دا يا قمر*


 
ميرو انت كدا زى الفل و لكن لما ترتبطى هاتبقى احسن من الفل 

و ميرسى حبيبتى على مشاركتك بس خدى النصايح دى و اعملى بيها فى الوقت المناسب


----------

